# Aktfotos Licht, Einstellungen usw. ?



## zirag (17. März 2005)

Hi Leute 

Ich habe zwar noch nicht sehr viele Erfahrungen im Bereich der Fotografie und auch noch keine gute Kamera (bis jetzt nur ne Aiptek um auf den Geschmack zu kommen) 

Ich will mir nächsten Monat die Konica Minolta Dimage Z3 kaufen, ich finde die ist sehr gut für den Preis (ca. 300€) und bietet mir schon sehr viel mehr an Möglichkeiten.... so genug davon  


Ich will dann mit meiner Freundin ein paar Aktfotos machen, und bräuchte da mal ein paar Tipps von euch profis  .... (PS: Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und jeder war mal Anfänger  )

Was will ich ungefair erreichen ? 

Diesen Stil (ich weiss nicht wie sowas heisst, aber man lernt ja nie aus und vielleicht nennt einer ja hier noch den Namen dieses Stiles)








Nun meine Fragen : 

1. Wie mach ich das mit dem Licht ? 
2. Was muss ich bei den Kameraeinstellungen beachten 

______________________________________________________________________

zu 1.) soll ich das in einem dunklen Raum machen , und dann vielleicht einen oder 2 Scheinwerfer auf eine/die Seite/Seiten leuchten lassen, so denk ich mir das im Mom.

würde mich freuen, wenn mich einer eines Besseren belehren würde 

Also ich werde mir zu Anfang einen Bauscheinwerfer kaufen und einen Rahmen mit Butterbrotpapier (nur für den Anfang, hab ich mal auf einer Site für Fotografie gelesen , dass das für den Anfang reicht bzw. erstmal zum Erfahrung mit Licht sammeln , damit man schonmal was machen kann  )

Zu 2.) (Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Cam)


Empfindlichkeit:	Auto, ISO 50, 100, 200 und 400 (ISO-Äquivalent)
Brennweitenbereich: 	5,83 – 69,9 mm (entspricht 35 – 420 mm im KB-Format)
Lichtstärke:	Blende 2,8 – 4,5
Verschlusszeiten:      	4 – 1/1.000 Sekunde in der Programmautomatik und in der               Zeitautomatik (A) 
15 – 1/1.000 Sekunde in der Blendenautomatik (S) und in der manuellen Einstellung
2 – 1/1.000 Sekunde im Auto-Modus und in den Digitalmotivprogrammen
Langzeitbelichtung (Bulb) max. 30 Sekunden
Belichtungs-funktionen	Programmautomatik, Zeitautomatik mit Blendenvorwahl, Blendenautomatik mit Zeitvorwahl und manuelle Einstellung
Blitzeinstellungen	Automatischer Blitz, Aufhellblitz, autom. Blitz zur Unterdrückung roter Augen, Langzeitsynchronisation.
Belichtungsreihe	Drei Bilder in 1,0; 0,5 oder 0,3 EV Stufen;
Weißlichtabgleich	· Automatisch
                                 · Voreingestellt (Tageslicht, Kunstlicht, Wolken, Leuchtstoffröhren               
                                    und Blitzlicht)
                                 · Benutzerdefinierte Einstellung

Nun die Frage kann man das mit den mir gebotenen Einstellmöglichkeiten einigermaßen hinbekommen , und was sollte ich bei den Einstellungen auf jeden Fall beachten ?




So ich danke schon im Vorraus, und danke auch fürs durchlesen  



mfg ZiRaG


----------



## DLDS (18. März 2005)

fotostudio mieten...

eine solche qualität wie oben erreichst du nur mit einem Studio und mehrern Blitzen. Du wirst sehen das ausprobieren und arbeiten mit im Studio macht Spaß führt aber erst nach viel Übung zu gewünschten Ergebnissen. 

Diesen Stil nennt man übrigens low-key


----------



## mcfaker (29. März 2005)

hey zirag,

Vor ca. 3 Monaten stand ich vor den selben Problemen. Ich habe aber damals nicht lange
rum gemacht und mich kostengünstig mit billig-equipement aus dem Baumarkt ausgerüstet.
Ich habe einige low-key aufnahmen mit meiner Freundin gemacht und bin mit den
Resulatetn doch recht zufrieden. Also das was DLDS hier erzählt sollte dich nicht
entmutigen. Das geht auch supi anfangs mit der Lampe vom Baumarkt zuhause.
Ich weiss nich was er sich dabei denkt. Man kann doch niemanden mit ner Aiptech
in ein Studio schicken *g* Falls du das machen solltest musst du dir umbedingt dafür
auch eine gescheite Cam ausleihen. Mit dem Ausprobieren hat er recht. Learning by doing
ist auch beim Fotografieren das A und O.
Deine Idee das licht mit Butterpapier zu streuen ist super. Damit wird der Schatten
noch etwas feiner. Du solltest dir aber nochmals genau überlegen ob du das auch willst.
Auf deinem Beispiel Foto wurde ein Punktlicht in einem stumpfen Winkel verwendet.
(Sowohl Licht als auch Kamera stehen sehr tief und streifen das Objekt mehr oder weniger.)

Zu der Kamera, die du dir ausgesucht hast wollt ich auch noch geschwind ein paar Worte
verlieren. Ist ne interessante wahl. Die Cam hat denke ich 2 entscheidende Vorteile.
Zum einen den 12x Zoom und zum anderen den Bildstabilisator, den in der Klasse so
gut wie keine drin hat. Allerdings fürchte ich, dass du mit der Kamera schon bald wieder
Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen wirst. Die Bildqalität wird mit sicherheut deine jetzige Kamera
bei weitem überholen. Allerdings wäre es denke ich nicht verkehrt mal nochmal unte
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/compare.asp deine Kriterien einzugeben um nach
möglichen alternativen ausschau zu halten. Für ca. 150 EUR mehr ist auf jeden fall
eingies mehr drin (vorallem in Punkto Bildqualität).

*[zu 1.]*
Der Raum muss nich zwangsläufig dunkel sein. Die Baustrahler haben ja in der regel 500Watt.
Das ist, wenn man aus kurzer Distanz direkt drauf leuchtet verdamt viel Licht  ...
Ich würde dir trozdem empfehlen alle anderen Lichtquellen und Spiegel oder andere
reflektierende Gegenstände aus dem Raum zu entfernen oder abzudecken. Sonst
erhälst du manchen störenden Lichteinfall und kommst nicht zu deinem "perfekten"
resultat. Für den Anfang würde ich nicht mit mehr als 2 Lichtquellen arbeiten.

Ob du das licht wirklich streuen willst solltest du durch ausprobieren herausfinden. Falls du
auch mit Ölen oder Wasser arbeiten willst um das ganze noch Erotischer zu machen
solltest du darauf achten, dass sich das Licht nun viel besser an der Haut Reflektiert. 
Du erhältst Lichtkegel auf dem Objekt und so vielleicht auch zu Harte Kanten und
viel Konturverluste. Daher vielleicht eher bei Wasserspielchen mit etwas weniger Intensivem
Lichteinfall spielen. Aber wie gesagt, am Ende bist du der Künstler und kannst selbst
entscheiden auf welchen Effekt du abziehlst. Ich würde mich da Anfangs nicht an zu viele
Regeln binden.

*[zu 2.]*

-ISO-
Fotografiere wenn möglich bei einer normalen DigiCam immer mit so wenig ISO wie
nur irgendwie möglich. Das Resultat wird im Normalfall ab ISO 100 aufwärts unbrauchbar
für Leute, die ins detail gehen wollen. Also Versuche bei ISO 50 oder 100 zu bleiben.
Demensprechend Wird es vielleicht mit dem Licht etwas schwieriger. Falls die Bilder
zu dunkel werden musst du vielleicht das Stativ auspacken und mit Verschlusszeiten
zwischen 1/50 und 1/80 arbeiten. Dein Modell sollte dann natürlich auch versuchen ruhig 
zu halten. Aber ISO nich zu hoch schrauben. Mit teuren SLR-Modellen ist das machbar.

-Brennbereich-
Mit der Blende wirst du auf Gund Lichtmangels vielleicht auch eher in den unteren Regionen
(F2,8 - F3,5) bleiben müssen. Generell gilt, je kleiner die Blendenzahl desto gößer die
Blendenöffnung des Objektivs und desto mehr Licht kann hinein. Auch die Tiefenschärfe 
ändert sich mit der Blendenöffnung. Je kleiner die Blendenzahl desto mehr Unschärfe 
kannst du auch auf eine rel. kurze Distanz erzeugen. Damit kannst du allerdings nicht 
besonders viel herumspielen, da es bei dir wohl bei 4,5 schon aufhört. 
Also Blende würde ich in deinem Fall recht weit offen lassen, da ISO50 ohnehin mit 
deinem Licht nicht gerade spaart.

-Verschlusszeit-
Ab 1/100 denke ich kann man aus der Hand Fotografieren. Mit deiner neuen cam wird 
einiges mehr möglich sein. Aber bei der Aiptek denk ich bleibst du lieber in der Gegend. 
Falls die Bilder mit ISO50, F2,4 und shutter-speed 1/100 noch zu hell sein sollten, kannst
 du hier deinen Spielraum nach oben nutzen.

-Anderes-
Weißabgleich solltest du denke ich auf Automatik lassen. Im normalfall sollte die Kamera
die Situation einigermasen richtig erfassen. Falls dann doch mal ein Rotstich drin sein sollte,
(kommt bei waremem Licht doch öfters mal vor) dann sollte das mit Photoshop auszubügeln
sein. Aber da du ohnehin auf Schwarz/Weiss aus bist braucht dich das lediglich wegen den
Graustufen zu interessieren.

Global kann man sagen, "JAA" es geht mit deiner Kamera und auch mit dem Licht 

Viel Erfolg!
Und falls man die Resultate sehen darf, dann wäre ich sehr intereesiert  (oliver.uhrig@gmx.de)
machs gut ..
oli


----------



## zirag (29. März 2005)

Danke dir @ McFaker 

Ich finde deine Bilder echt sehr gut gelungen. Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen meine neue DigiCam bestellen , dann werd ich mich erstmal ausgiebig mit der Cam beschäftigen, um die Einstellungen kennenzulernen usw. und dann werd ich mal meine ersten Versuche im Bereich Aktfotografie machen 

Ich werde dir dann ( soweit meine Freundin nix dagegen hat ) dir einige Ergebnisse zukommen lassen , oder sie hier im Showroom posten 

mfg ZiRaG


----------

